# Black screen on Gateway laptop issue



## kkeduda (Feb 25, 2012)

Hello All
I have a gateway NV Series MS2274 laptop. 

Here's the problem: Occasionally the computer would just turn off. I could usually restart it, but it became more frequent, and now it won't restart at all. When I turn the power button on, the blue power light comes on, the fan runs for about 10 seconds (then stops), and NOTHING comes on the screen at all :sad:

Here's what I did: I went through the sticky thread on black screens and did what I was able to. 
* I tried the hard boot by removing, battery, AC, pushing the power button, then trying AC, etc.
* I removed and swapped the RAM, trying each in different slots.
* I temporarily removed the 3V lithium battery inside then replaced.
* I removed the hard drive and tried to restart
* I examined the heat sink and fan, there wasn't too much dust. I didn't remove the heat sink since I don't have any paste to replace it with.
* I checked the AC supply with a meter and it was working

I don't have spare motherboards, fans, etc to swap out so I don't know what else to do (aside from shopping for a new one :grin: )

So that's about it. Any other suggestions?

Any help would be appreciated 

Keith

PS They sure make it hard to get these things apart! :banghead:


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

While you have the laptop disassembled it is a good idea to closely inspect the motherboard on both sides for any corrosion or evidence of liquid.

Also check for any burn marks or damaged capacitors/fuses

It may be a good idea to get some thermal paste so that you can reseat the CPU and apply a new application of thermal paste.

Unfortunately with everything you have tried you are at the point of needing known good parts to swap with.

Since most users don't have spare parts just sitting around you may decide to take it to a repair shop to be tested.


----------

